# A couple processing questions



## ninty9 (12 Feb 2003)

Recently I have completer my CFAT, my interview and my medical for the reserves in Calgary.  I had to do this at the Federal building downtown.  The said that they would now send my file down to the armoury where the recruiter for reserves is located.  I am assuming when they get my file and have the time they will phone me?  Am I correct to assume this?  I‘ll probably give them a call soon if they don‘t by the end of the week.  I found it confusing down at the federal building and I really don‘t know the status of anything that is going on.  In addition to that, I have yet to have my Physical Evaluation.  Can I call and make an appointment for this right away and then take the results to my recruiter?  Or do I need to talk to the recruiter to them first and then set up a time through them?

I‘m in a state of limbo right now.  A little confused as to if I am responsible for doing anything.  I want to get my application through as soon as possible.  If anyone has any idea as to how this sort of transfer of files works between buildings especially in Calgary and how I am supposed to go about the physical, please let me know.

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## kurokaze (13 Feb 2003)

Hi, I‘ll try to answer these as best I can.

a) Yes, if you are joining the reserves, your
unit will call you to get sworn in

b) Its best to pester your CFRC to get your
PT test done in a timely fashion.  At the very
least to let you know what you have to do next
to get your PT test done.  Your PT test shouldn‘t
involve your unit if I understand correctly.

Hang in there, I was in a state of limbo for 
a while myself.. it‘ll sort itself out, just needs
some time to get through the red tape.

cheers!


----------



## SpinDoc (13 Feb 2003)

Not to alarm you or anything, but definitely pester the CFRC regarding the status of your file, because if your file is incomplete and they didn‘t hear from you in a month or so, your file is closed (at least out here in Toronto).  Sometimes, they think they booked you for an appointment for say, PT test but miscommunicated this to you and you didn‘t know you were booked already and didn‘t show up... so you‘re waiting for the phone to ring while they‘re waiting for you to show up... you get the picture.

If your file isn‘t complete (i.e. lacking PT test), I don‘t know why they‘re sending the file to the unit... 

Like kuro said, PESTER your CFRC -- because it‘s very unlikely they‘ll say "this guy is pestering us, reject him", but they WILL reject you if your file doesen‘t completed


----------



## ninty9 (13 Feb 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I‘ll make some calls and try to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Marti (13 Feb 2003)

about the PT test: in calgary, you don‘t schedule it with CFRC, you schedule it on your own with the gym that will administer it. the two gyms you can go to are fitsystems and fitness on fifth. did you get some paperwork about the PT test, like a consent form and a questionaire? you‘ll need those filled out before you take it. also, the gym will pass on your results to CFRC automatically.


----------



## ninty9 (13 Feb 2003)

ahh, yes.  I have a couple sheets on that.  I didn‘t really realize that I myself had to schedule the test.  I‘ll look ove the sheets and see what it says on there.  I‘ll also give the CFRC a call.  I suppose thats why they sent my file down to CFRC from the government building.  Their waiting for my PT results.

Anyway, I think it makes sense to me now.  I have next week off from College so hopefully I can get a time then.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ninty9 (13 Feb 2003)

OK, I‘m an idiot.  I should really read the sheets they give me before I start typing.

"Schedule your fitness test after you have completed your Canadian Forces Medical."

I suppose I could have done this last week friday.  Ah well, live and learn.  I‘ll call them tomorrow.


----------



## Illucigen (14 Feb 2003)

Yes, learning to read orders/instructions will definitely help your future career in the forces


----------

